# Spear fishing tip. Make a better stringer. Tip # 350



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 369[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">MY FAVORITE SPEAR FISHING STRINGER<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">My stringer is faster and a heck of a lot more useful than the ?Safety Pin? stringer. It can be used as a gaff and it is easily anchored to a rock when you need both hands free. <I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U>Make it yourself.<o></o></U>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You?ll need about 6? of 1/16? Stainless cable, 3 suitable cable sleeves, (crimps) a 500# test snap swivel, a foot or so of 1-1/4? fir closet rod and 18? of 5/16? stainless rod.(I made them out of bent spear shafts.)<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The attached drawings should make construction easy.







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">To string a fish, run the hook in one eye and out the other then shake the fish onto the cable. Note where the cable exits the shaft? The fish cannot swim off.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">To dump the fish into the box, unsnap the wooden handle from the shaft and shake them into the box.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The gaff mode is handy for getting a ?biggun out of a hole. Lock the gaff hook into the rock or wreck when you need both hands free. The handle should be painted in a bright color to make it easy to spot if you have to leave your stringer.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I made the first one in about 1970 and have sold dozens of them since.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 5in; HEIGHT: 186.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:title="Spearfishingstringer 001"></v:imagedata></v:shape>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmmm, that's strange. I coulda sworn it had a pic. It will later.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

looking forward to the pic. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The stringer I prefer is a 7' pole spear with a huge laundry pin on the back and twin spinner tip. That way you can keep trigger fish well away from the body, because they smart when bitten underwater.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*STRINGER MODE*

Iwish I knew how to keep more than one program open. Being computer illiterate and working on a project this huge makes the job go a lot slower. I still have hundreds of tips to illustrate and, right now, there is no light at the end of the tunnel. Two books down and I don't know how many more there will be.

I had planned to do the PVC e-book first but I can't afford all of the stuff to make all of the items so I'll get all of the Tips and Techniques done then a book of fishing short stories.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool! Thank you very much for your contribution.:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the tip and sharing!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I had to change the number on this fishing tip this morning. It was a case of changing it here or changing a bunch in the e-Book series. 

I've done some tedious things in my life but these e-books are the worst. I should complete book 4 of "Capt Ken's Fishing Tips" today today -----if I can find a couple of photos. I have 2 more books of 101fishing tips to go. If these books don't go, I'm gonna apply for food stamps.


----------

